# FreeBSD 8 mount_smbf problem (utf-8?)



## soupbowl (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello,

 I have a FreeBSD 8 NAS and I am trying to mount a share from it on my FreeBSD 8 desktop. I am using the following command:

```
mount_smbfs -L en_CA.UTF-8 //server/Media /mnt/media
```

 Which works, the problem is, I have many files with Japanese characters in some directories. If I enter a folder on the share that has Japanese characters I can see no folders, both from gnome and the terminal.

 One strange thing is: I have a folder "/mnt/media/books"
Inside this folder there is 2 folders 'English' and 'æ—¥æœ¬èªž'.
If I: 
	
	



```
cd /mnt/media/books
```
 There is nothing there.
but if I: 
	
	



```
cd /mnt/media/books/English
```
 I can view all files in that directory.

 Any suggestions that will let me view the folders even with the Japanese characters?


----------



## crsd (Dec 6, 2009)

I think you need to specify -E <local_charset>:<remote_charset>, not -L. For cyrillic filenames, I specify -E utf-8:cp866, for example.


----------



## soupbowl (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I forgot to mention I did try that earlier. 

```
-E utf-8:utf-8
```
and

```
-E utf-8:eucJP
```

 I tried 2 other Japanese encodings which I found from doing 'locale -a' also. But with the same results. Originally all the folders/files using Japanese characters were made using windows 7, if that means anything.


----------



## crsd (Dec 6, 2009)

Can't help you much here, doesn't windows use other unicode encoding than UTF-8? Try something like UTF-16 or UTF-32. Just thought that -E option is worth mentioning.


----------



## soupbowl (Dec 29, 2009)

After spending a lot of time looking into this on the web. It seems mount_smbfs has a problem with -E utf-8:utf-8 (or something). I checked the encoding on all my Japanese files/folders and they are utf-8.

 If I put a UTF-8 encoded kanji into a file and put it in a directory with 200 english files. I will not be able to see or use any files from the directory.


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am on FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT i386 and have the same Problem with Chinese Characters.

The Samba Server is FreeBSD 9 amd64 with the following charset config for smb.conf

```
max protocol         = SMB2
 dos charset          = CP850 # auch mit CP866 getestet
 unix charset         = UTF-8
 display charset      = UTF-8
 mangled names        = no
```

On the client I have loaded the following additional kernel modules

```
...
smbfs.ko
libiconv.ko
libmchain.ko
...
```


If i do the following

```
mount_smbfs -L <tested several diff. here> //lockdoc@FILESERVER/media /mnt/fileserver/media
```
The share does not show any content if it contains a folder/file with chin. name in it.

If I do

```
mount_smbfs -E utf-8:cp866 //lockdoc@FILESERVER/media /mnt/fileserver/media
```
I can see the content of the share, but for all folders with chinese character in it, it shows only a single folder called *?* which cannot be entered.


If I access the share from WindowsXP/7 it does work out of the box.
If I access the share via gnome gvfs (through nautilus) it does also work without any problems.

So the question is:

Does mount_smbfs(8) support utf-8?


For example I found that there is something for msdos filesystems that can handle conversion, the module is called msdosfs_iconv.ko, but there is not such iconv module for smbfs.


----------



## soupbowl (Jul 12, 2012)

My experience was it does not support utf8. I got around this problem with some sort of FUSE CIFSfs from ports. But it did have a few issues and I can't remember the name of the port. Sorry!


----------

